# XFER Serum users: 1.203 update is out



## synthpunk (Jun 16, 2017)

FYI. It's a pretty significant update from Steve including an updated & resizeable GUI. Check your user account or Splice app for 1.203 update.

Please feel free to discuss the new update when you have had the chance to use it.

If you haven't already be sure to also download the seperate Serum FX plug-in which is included and can be quite useful.


----------



## babylonwaves (Jun 19, 2017)

they've implemented sorting for two categories in the browser. now you can sort by your favorites and a genre at the same time ... the bigger GUI looks good


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 19, 2017)

Steve has said there are some bugs, so if there is anything bugging you  go back to your previous installer and wait a few weeks for another update.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jun 19, 2017)

Anything else other than browser and gui. Any changes/additions to the actual synth...?


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 19, 2017)

Current release notes...

*Serum 1.20b1 - b5 - RELEASE NOTES*
Started Jun 15 by steve_xfer

Please note: all graphics require a Skins folder, if you are getting an error, you should check the default location that Serum installs to:
MacOS: (command-shift-G in Finder): 
/Library/Audio/Presets/Xfer Records/Serum Presets/

Windows:
\Documents\Xfer\Serum Presets\

look for Skins folder there and move the (other/correct) Serum Presets folder.

–
changes for 1.20b1:
mostly focused around GUI re-write, a number of changes under the hood for other future features

• added: default oversampling level now (optionally) can be set in Serum.cfg file (otherwise 2x as usual)
• added: WT Editor->Add/Remove menu->Reduce submenu: thins the number of frames, in order to easily keep only every Nth frame.
• added: ability to get a separate vertical grid size for the LFO with text entry: double-click on grid size (assuming pref enabled) and type e.g. 8,12 for 8 horizontal and 12 vertical grid lines.
• added: secondary sort method for preset browser, Serum will remember the previous column you clicked for ordering and use that as a secondary ordering: e.g. click Location column, presets are sorted by location. Then click Rating column and the presets will be sorted by Rating, but the sorting within a given rating will be ordered by Location.
• added: alt-drag LFO tile to WT now an official feature / works on Windows too
• added: preset name is now rescanned on Serum instances re-opening (for checkmark / menu advancing)
• added: resizable interface (lower-right corner), zoom menu in top-left (Serum logo) and preference/setting in Zoom Menu for default window size.

• fix: oversampling level wasn’t visually updating on preset changes unless GUI closed/reopened
• fix: a project saved with hidden piano keyboard was not visually re-opening properly on song reload in some hosts
• fix: dragging macro mod sources weren’t changing mouse cursor to ‘+’ on some systems
• fix: right-clicking env curve handles would visually reset to linear but would revert to the previous curve if not touched further.
• fix: it was possible to get the mouse ‘stuck’ held on the page selector buttons if using both mouse buttons.
• fix: using copy Osc A<>B could lead to a crash with active voices playing in certain situations
• fix: pressing ESC with a pop-up text entry enabled could crash FL studio (as ESC was closing the Serum window and the text entry simultaneously).
• fix: improvements to ‘clear effect tails on transport stop’ (reduced CPU)
• fix: some small memory leaks surrounding preset browser searches
• fix: non-visible LFO rate on active notes wasn’t updating when automating rates directly in host.
• fix: Smooth knob on LFO 5-8 was not working in all situations
• fix: Preset folders containing a single-quote (‘) were not appearing in browser or could cause issues
• fix: fixes to double-click for type-able values on Windows
• fix: exporting 16-bit wav files would incorrectly export full code sample values as full negative
• fix: in some cases a preset made “init preset” default saw would, once reloaded after other presets, retain the oscillator shape to from previous preset.
• fix: checkmarks weren’t showing on Matrix mod destination menus when the assignment was made via drag and drop (until window reopened).
• fix: ‘Var” parameter for Combs/Allpasses/Reverb filters was not displaying the text label (‘Damp’).
• fix: effects were not resuming from suspend if source signal 100% R channel only
• fix: loading LFO shapes could parse an improper curve or Y value in some rare situations
• fix: adding LFO loop points and switching to Off mode would not remove the loop points until updating the LFO graph
• fix: when exporting the entire effect rack (creating .fxr files) the effect chain order and module-bypasses were not saving correctly. 
• fix: when browsing presets, Macro knob values were not loading correctly in Reason 9.5

1.20b2 changes:
• signed installer for MacOS Update
• fix for some machines on text entry affecting first run

1.20b3 changes:
• fix: in previous 1.2 versions, LFO grid size was not adjusting vertical snaps
• fix: in previous 1.2 versions, Serum AAX could become bypass-enabled which changing presets
• fix: in previous 1.2 versions, in some hosts, resize was stealing pop-text entry and shrinking entire UI to 50% size
• added: if oversampling is set in config to non-2x the oversampling lock will also enable.

1.20b4 changes:
• fix on Windows for missing (tiny) plug-in window on first run
• fix on Windows for LFO mod source tiles sometimes invisible when UI set to 90%
• fix issue where voice filter would stick quietly ‘ringing’ after a note off in rare situations
• fix: LFO Grid Size wasn’t accepting all mouse events in 1.20b3





Puzzlefactory said:


> Anything else other than browser and gui. Any changes/additions to the actual synth...?


----------

